# Vipera Magnifica vs Dazel



## Byrus

> Format: 3 versus 3, singles.
> Style: Switch.
> DQ: 5 days.
> Damage Cap: 30%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO's
> Arena Description: Its' a good old fashionde SLAMD DOWN!!!1!!1 we rented out the big game court l,mao.,.., everythingi s the same as a relugar battle accept theres' a %5 chance that 1 of your pokemon will get HIHG AS FUCK and do a randomizd action insted!!1! i TOLD you about drugs dog...,.
> (Takes place in a familiar basket ball court, which happens to be trippy as hell. There's a five percent chance that an action will be randomised. This chance is rolled per round as opposed to per action, and the action it effects is randomised as well.)


[size=+2]*Vipera Magnifica vs Dazel*[/size]

*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 *Finbarr Galedeep* the male Buizel <Swift Swim> @ Never-Melt Ice
 *Master Belch* the male Goomy <Gooey> @ Lucky Egg
 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite
 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin> @ Black Sludge
 *Ophelia* the female Snivy <Overgrow>
 *Vile Myriapoda* the female Venipede <Swarm>
 *Libertad* the female Hawlucha <Unburden> @ Flying Gem
 *Kamohoalii* the male Carvanha <Rough Skin>
 *Rockefeller* the male Shellder <Skill Link> @ Water Stone


*Dazel's active squad*

 *Boris* the male Amaura <Snow Warning>
 *Mercuria* the female Slowpoke <Own Tempo> @ King's Rock
 *Hair* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Lucky Egg
 *Twilight Princess* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk>
 *Wright* the male Fletchling <Big Pecks> @ Flying Gem
 *Kite* the male Mantyke <Swift Swim> @ Electirizer

---

*-VM sends out
- Dazel sends out and attacks
- VM attacks*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Okay, *Kamohoalii*, you're up.


----------



## kyeugh

Uh, go *Twilight Princess*. Sorry for lateness, I had a lot of real-world issues suddenly arise.
*e:* Wow, I'm so scatterbrained, sorry.  Hopefully things clear up and I can stop being an idiot.  Apologies.

Trick-or-treat, then seed bomb the rest.  Reflect where applicable.  Protect if he tries to use a super-effective move, but don't do so more than once.

*Trick-or-treat / reflect / protect ~ seed bomb / reflect / protect ~ seed bomb / reflect / protect*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Don't forget to post commands.


----------



## Byrus

Actually, I believe you would order first in this case, thanks to frisk.

Edit - sorry, my bad, it only works if the frisk Pokémon is already on the field before their opponent is sent out.
Go ahead, Dazel.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Okay, I see you've edited in your commands~

Start with a *Taunt*. Then give that Pumpkaboo a good *Snarl*. Finish off by waiting for her to move and then using *Payback*.

*Taunt ~ Snarl ~ wait and use Payback*


----------



## Byrus

The basketball court that the trainers arrive in is far from a conventional one, and the eye-hurting colours of the walls and the short, lop-sided basketball hoop are only the tip of the iceberg. Everything is oddly distorted, leaving the occupants with a rather weird, trippy feeling they can't explain.

But they are all too eager to be here for the BIG GAME, and if they're lucky, the big man with the rock may grace them with his presence. In the meantime, they're ready to have a good old-fashioned slam down.

Vipera sends his Carvanha out onto the court, while Dazel responds with his Pumpkaboo. Kamohoalii is too displeased by the lack of water to care much about his strange surroundings, though Twilight Princess is left looking distinctly taken aback by the bizarre nature of it all. 

*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100% 
*Condition:* Flopping about irritably.
*Status:* Stable


*Dazel [OOO]*

[Twilight Princess] (F) <Frisk> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100% 
*Condition:* Seriously weirded out by the arena.
*Status:* Stable

*Round one*

As the referee gives the signal to begin, Kamohoalii flips around to face his foe, ready to take out his irritation on her. He grins toothily at Twilight Princess, then begins flinging out a barrage of  insults.

"Hey! What the hell are you supposed to be? Some rotten pumpkin left over from Halloween? I can't believe they have me fighting vegetables! What a joke!"

He flops about in laughter as Twilight glares at him indignantly. His jeering is undeniably corny and petty, but it's also excruciatingly _annoying_, and Twilight rapidly finds herself wanting nothing more than to smack him in his stupid fishy face. Unfortunately, Kamohoalii refuses to relent, and shows no signs of shutting up until he's said his piece.

Finally, Twilight Princess has had enough. Quivering and squeaking with indignation, the little pumpkaboo completely abandons her orders and instead flings herself at Kamohoalii, her tiny fangs bared. He gives a grunt of surprise at her sudden ferocity, but Twilight's frantic nipping and thrashing proves to be more damaging to her than to her opponent, especially as she brushes against his pebbly hide.

Quickly sensing the futility of her actions, Twilight ceases her attack and floats backwards to regroup, still glaring daggers at her opponent. For his part, Kamohoalii is left feeling quite smug at having riled his foe up so easily. Keen to follow up on his success, he props himself up on his fins as best as he can, then lets loose a loud, ferocious snarl laced with undertones of dark energy. Twilight freezes in place at the awful sound, and trembles in pain, her rage temporarily forgotten.  

Even after Kamohoalii ceases the racket, Twilight Princess still finds herself feeling weak and shivery. It takes her a moment to gather her wits and latch onto her rage again, but when she does, she finds herself eager to take advantage of the offensive option her trainer has given her this time. Puffing out her cheeks, Twilight gathers up a dense ball of seeds and spits the solid mass at Kamohoalii with surprising force. He cries out in pain as the projectile bashes into him, exploding on impact and peppering him with a shower of stinging seeds.

Vindicated at having landed some solid damage on the mouthy Carvanha, Twilight is only too happy to follow up on her success. She sends another seed bomb hurtling Kamohoalii's way, with the same results. She gives a little cheer as her attack lands, but after the seeds clear, she finds herself a bit puzzled by how stoic her opponent suddenly is. 

Kamohoalii has a grumpy look on his face, and a faint purplish aura is shimmering around him. As he bares his fangs, the aura flares up fiercely, and he launches himself across the court, straight at Twilight. She barely has time to react before the Carvanha is upon her, tearing and ripping at her, burning her ethereal flesh with strands of dark energy. When he finally backs off, Twilight is left looking quite torn up, her tufts of fur sticking out at crazy angles.

*End of round one*

*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 70% (Capped)
*Energy:* 89% 
*Condition:* Feeling sore.
*Status:* Stable
*Moves used this round:* Taunt - Snarl - Payback (Wait)


*Dazel [OOO]*

[Twilight Princess] (F) <Frisk> 
*Health:* 67% (Capped)
*Energy:* 91% 
*Condition:* Somewhat shaken.
*Status:* - 1 Special attack
*Moves used this round:* Struggle - Seed bomb x2



Spoiler: calcs



Twilight Princess: Struggle = does 5 damage, costs 3 energy, 3 recoil damage
Seed bomb x2 = 15 damage each, costs 3 energy each

Extra: Twilight takes 2 damage due to rough skin

Kamohoalii: Taunt = Costs 3 energy
Snarl = does 9 damage, costs 3 energy
payback = Does 19 damage (after rough skin), costs 5 energy

no crits rolled



*Battle notes*

- First time reffing in quite a while I only have the use of one hand, so hopefully there are no glaring mistakes or typos here. Point them out if you find them.
- Twilight Princess resorted to struggle on the first action since she had no attacking options.
- Vipera Magnifica attacks first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

iirc self-inflicted damage does not contribute to the damage cap.


----------



## Byrus

Ah right, fixed.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Okay, let's fire off some *Dark Pulses* and hope for a flinch. If you can't hit her, instead use *Focus Energy*.

*Dark Pulse / Focus Energy x3*


----------



## kyeugh

aretn you STOKED BRO

Also I just realised I wrote "reflect" rather than "magic coat" in my previous set of commands.  Fuck.

All right, well, that was a silly mistake on my part.  This round will be better.  Take the first dark pulse, and then use disable.  Hopefully that'll keep Kamosomething off your back for he rest of the round, so follow up with a pair of seed bombs for good measure.  We got off to a bad start, and now you are banging.



*Disable (wait) ~ seed bomb ~ seed bomb*


----------



## Keldeo

Vipera Magnifica said:


> iirc self-inflicted damage does not contribute to the damage cap.


I was under the impression that self-inflicted damage does contribute to the damage cap, but unlike non-self-inflicted damage, it is able to bypass the cap (i.e. a Pokemon at the cap won't be able to make a substitute for free, for example, even though it wouldn't take any more damage from attacks). Because Twilight Princess took recoil on the first action, not when she was at the cap, she should have been at 70% health at the end of that round. More experienced people, feel free to contradict me on this.


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> I was under the impression that self-inflicted damage does contribute to the damage cap, but unlike non-self-inflicted damage, it is able to bypass the cap (i.e. a Pokemon at the cap won't be able to make a substitute for free, for example, even though it wouldn't take any more damage from attacks). Because Twilight Princess took recoil on the first action, not when she was at the cap, she should have been at 70% health at the end of that round. More experienced people, feel free to contradict me on this.


Self-inflicted damage doesn't contribute to the cap at all, regardless of when it happens.


----------



## Byrus

*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 70% (Capped)
*Energy:* 89% 
*Condition:* Feeling sore.
*Status:* Stable


*Dazel [OOO]*

[Twilight Princess] (F) <Frisk> 
*Health:* 67% (Capped)
*Energy:* 91% 
*Condition:* Somewhat shaken.
*Status:* - 1 Special attack

*Round two*

Kamohoalii leers at Twilight before summoning up all the vilest, nastiest thoughts he can muster, and channels it into a seething mass of dark energy. With a snap of his jaws, he releases the pulse of roiling blackness, sending it spiraling towards his opponent. Twilight winces and tries to brace herself, but can't suppress a hiss of pain as the darkness washes over her, aggravating her existing wounds and filling her with a sense of heavy dread.

Shivering, Twilight concentrates on her trainer's encouraging words (and love of brightly coloured comic strips) as she tries to get her head back in the game. Kamohoalii eyes her suspiciously as she floats around him, giving him an uncomfortably intense look with her bright yellow eyes. After a few awkward moments, Kamohoalii loses patience and tries to snap at his foe in an effort to get her to quit staring. Twilight reacts quickly however, and the lights on her pumpkin flash rapidly as she suddenly backs off. It looks like a fairly pointless move, but Kamohoalii can feel the effects quite clearly. The Pumpkaboo has managed to worm her way into his mind, effectively scrambling his thoughts.

It all happens so quickly that Kamohoalii barely has time to register it, and Twilight gives a cackle as she sees the addled Carvanha flopping about in puzzlement as he tries to get his wits about him. This is the perfect opportunity to turn the tide of battle in her favour, and she's not going to miss it. She quickly spits out another ball of seeds, sending it slamming into Kamohoalii's rough hide. The force of the seed bomb sends Kamohoalii skittering across the polished floor, and he gives an indignant cry. It manages to knock him out of his temporary stupor, enough to finally realise that Twilight's mind meddling has caused his knowledge of dark pulse to vanish.

Try as he might, Kamohoalii can't seem to get past that mental blockade, and he finds himself panicking a little. Not wanting to be left helpless, he falls back on his second command. Kamohoalii closes his eyes and takes a few deep breaths, trying to calm his nerves and get in the zone. An orange glow surrounds his form as he pumps himself up, and he feels the fog in his head begin to clear a little. Not quite enough to regain his lost knowledge, but he finds himself feeling a bit more optimistic at least, and eager to tear into his foe again.

Unfortunately, Twilight puts another dampener on his mood as she blasts him with yet another seed bomb. Kamohoalii gives a frustrated grunt as the sharp seeds further scar his skin, but he has nothing to retaliate with at the moment, and is left to simply seethe and scowl on the floor.

*End of round two*


*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 40% 
*Energy:* 80% 
*Condition:* In a world of hurt, but quivering with adrenaline.
*Status:* Dark pulse disabled (one more action) | Pumped up (Crit ratio raised two stages)
*Moves used:* Dark pulse - focus energy - nothing


*Dazel [OOO]*

[Twilight Princess] (F) <Frisk> 
*Health:* 52% 
*Energy:* 81% 
*Condition:* Feeling hella stoked.
*Status:* - 1 Special attack
*Moves used:* Disable - seed bomb x2



Spoiler: calcs



Twilight Princess: disable = costs 4% energy
Seed bomb x2 = 15 damage each, costs 3 energy each

Kamohoalii: dark pulse = 15% damage, costs 4% energy (no flinch rolled)
Focus energy = costs 5% energy

no crits rolled 
no arena effect rolled



*Battle notes*

- Focus energy helped Kamohoalii clear his head a bit, reducing the duration effect of disable by one action. (three actions instead of four)
- Dazel attacks first.


----------



## kyeugh

I DIDN'T KNOW I ATTACKED FIRST HERE I am so sorry oh my god.

Kick off with yawn, then use seed bomb repeatedly.  If yawn fails for some reason, keep using it until it lands successfully, unless it's somehow disabled, in which case just use seed bomb.

*Yawn ~ yawn / seed bomb ~ yawn / seed bomb*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Start by using *Mimic* to disable his Seed Bomb. Then *Crunch* away. Don't worry about being put to sleep; Pumpkaboo can't learn Yawn.

*Mimic (Disable) ~ Crunch ~ Crunch*


----------



## kyeugh

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Don't worry about being put to sleep; Pumpkaboo can't learn Yawn.


FUCK EVERYTHING. I MEANT HYPNOSIS. NOO


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Whoops, Mimic takes a full action to copy a move.


----------



## Byrus

*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 40% 
*Energy:* 80% 
*Condition:* In a world of hurt, but quivering with adrenaline.
*Status:* Dark pulse disabled (one more action) | Pumped up (Crit ratio raised two stages)

*Dazel [OOO]*

[Twilight Princess] (F) <Frisk> 
*Health:* 52% 
*Energy:* 81% 
*Condition:* Feeling hella stoked.
*Status:* - 1 Special attack

*Round three*

When she hears her next set of commands, Twilight's bravado deflates a little. Yawn? She has some vague memories of other Pokémon actually managing to put such a mundane action to good use, but she never really could get the hang of it herself. There was some sort of subliminal suggestion involved in that, wasn't there? Looking uncertain, she opens her mouth in a loud and very cute yawn, hoping to maybe lull Kamohoalii into slumber. Unfortunately, the only result is Kamohoalii looking grumpier than ever, having apparently interpreted her yawning as some kind of insult. Embarrassed, Twilight quickly snaps her mouth shut, and hastily runs through her commands again, desperate not to lose her momentum. 

As Twilight is left floating about awkwardly, Kamohoalii tries to remember that annoying mind trick his opponent pulled earlier. Although he's lacking in the Pumpkaboo's ghostly powers, Kamohoalii is reasonably confident he can improvise. The thought of giving her a taste of her own medicine is very satisfying, and he lies perfectly still as he lapses into deep concentration, trying to recall exactly how the technique worked.

Twilight isn't sure what Kamohoalii is up to, but his stillness and silence is making her wary. Not wanting to hang around doing nothing, she decides to fall back on the command most familiar to her. Twilight gathers another ball of seeds in her mouth, and sends the projectile flying at Kamohoalii once again. She gives a fanged grin as Kamohoalii yelps, jarred out of his thoughts by the stinging shower of seeds. 

However, her glee is short lived, as Kamohoalii is just about done plotting and is more than ready to tear into her again. He flings himself across the court and latches onto her with his wicked fangs, trails of dark energy drooling from his jaws. Twilight wriggles about in distress as the Carvanha viciously shakes her from side to side before finally relinquishing his grip. She anxiously inspects the damage, and is dismayed to see just how badly her fur and pumpkin are torn up with teeth marks now. Marred by the relentless barrage of dark energy, her ghostly form is starting to become faded, and even floating is starting to become a painful chore.

Her spark of confidence from the beginning of the round is already starting to falter, but Twilight does manage to take some solace in the fact that her opponent isn't looking much better. Kamohoalii's hide is badly pock-marked by the repeated blasts of hard-shelled seeds, and his floppy movement is starting to become slow and pained.

The next few moments progress in much the same way, with Kamohoalii furiously chomping into Twilight and her responding with a stinging ball of seeds. The two Pokémon's movement is noticeably more laboured, however, and by the end of it, both are left looking worse for wear.

*End of round three*

*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 10% 
*Energy:* 71% 
*Condition:* Looking battered and grim.
*Status:* Disable mimicked | Pumped up (Crit ratio raised two stages)
*Moves used*: Mimic - crunch x2

*Dazel [OOO]*

[Twilight Princess] (F) <Frisk> 
*Health:* 22% (Capped) 
*Energy:* 75% 
*Condition:* Feeling like a chew toy.
*Status:* - 1 Special attack, - 2 defence
*Moves used*: nothing - seed bomb x2



Spoiler: calcs



Twilight Princess: Seed bomb x2 = 15 damage each, costs 3 energy each

Kamohoalii: mimic = 1% energy
Crunch = 16% damage, costs 4% energy (Defense drop roll successful) 2. crunch = 17% damage, costs 4% energy (Defense drop roll successful)
(after rough skin)

no crits rolled 
no arena effect rolled



*Battle notes*

- Sorry this is later than usual; some gross medical issues popped up.
- As stated, Pumpkaboo can't learn yawn. (or hypnosis)
- Mimic takes an action to use, yes.
- Both crunches lowered defense. (and yet, no crits!)
- Vipera Magnifica attacks first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Now would be a great time to try out one of those fancy combo attacks.

Propel yourself at Twilight Princess with an *Aqua Jet* and bite into her with a *Crunch*. If she tries to protect, abandon the Crunch part of the combo and try again on the next action.

*Aqua Jet + Crunch / Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet + Crunch ~ nothing*


----------



## kyeugh

Huh, pumpkaboo doesn't get hypnosis?  That was a bad assumption on my part, based on the fact that pumpkaboo gets dream eater.  I should really stop assuming things...

Anyway, you should be able to take a single aqua jet, so try *protecting* the first action, then take the next aqua jet and follow up with another good seed bomb.  I hate to be so terribly spammy, but it really is the best move you've got against Kamohoalii and there's no real point in switching it out.  If you can somehow attack on the third action, use synthesis.

*Protect ~ seed bomb ~ synthesis*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It should have been clear from my commands that Kamohoalii would still try to do the combo on action two. Maybe I worded that ambiguously, but the bolded commands are still pretty clear about it.


----------



## Byrus

*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 10% 
*Energy:* 71% 
*Condition:* Looking battered and grim.
*Status:* Disable mimicked | Pumped up (Crit ratio raised two stages)

*Dazel [OOO]*

[Twilight Princess] (F) <Frisk> 
*Health:* 22% (Capped) 
*Energy:* 75% 
*Condition:* Feeling like a chew toy.
*Status:* - 1 Special attack, - 2 defence

*Round four*

Sensing things are down to the wire, Kamohoalii is determined to make his next attack count. Water foams around his fins as he prepares to propel himself at his foe, but Twilight proves to be quicker on the draw. A green force-field shimmers to life around her, encasing her in a translucent dome. She looks out at Kamohoalii warily, and gives a squeak of surprise as he launches himself at her protective shield in a flurry of water. However, he bounces harmlessly off the barrier and flops onto the floor once again, looking as disgruntled as ever. 

But Kamohoalii is undeterred, and as soon as Twilight lets her guard drop, he's ready for launch again, this time with his jaws wide open. Twilight recognizes the incoming danger, but is helpless to stop it, and Kamohoalii has already jetted forward before she can react. She gives a wavering shriek as he propels right into her and sinks his fangs in deeply, thrashing violently from side to side. By the time he relents, it's clear Twilight has had enough, and the chewed up Pumpkaboo floats listlessly down to the ground. 

*End of round four*

*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 10% 
*Energy:* 59% 
*Condition:* Tired, but pleased.
*Status:* Disable mimicked | Pumped up (Crit ratio raised two stages)

*Dazel [XOO]*

[Twilight Princess] (F) <Frisk> 
*Health:* 0%  
*Energy:* 72% 
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Status:* - 1 Special attack, - 2 defence

*Battle notes*

- The combo was crit, although it didn't matter, as it would have dealt just enough damage to knock Twilight out anyway.
- The combo cost the combined energy of the two moves plus five points extra.
- Dazel sends out and attacks next.


----------



## kyeugh

Well, fuck.

I guess we'll be sending out *Hair*!  Maybe you're not at an advantage (which... might be bad, seeing as Twilight Princess _was_ at an advantage and fainted anyway), but I'm confident you can do this!  Even though we're moving first!  Given Kamohoalii's relatively low health, we can probably get him out quickly if we pass around a few *shock waves*.  The first time Kamohoalii goes for a super-effective move, throw up a protect; I guess you'll have to take whatever comes after that.  If you're unable to hit Kamohoalii for any reason other than substitute, use work up.

*Shock wave / protect / work up* x3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Okay Kamo, you've done great. Start with *Captivate*. Then use *Destiny Bond*. If you're still conscious by action three (not that you will be) use *Destiny Bond* again. 

*Captivate ~ Destiny Bond ~ Destiny Bond*


----------



## Byrus

Dazel hastily zaps Twilight Princess into her pokéball, wincing a little at the prominent bite marks on her hide. Kamohoalii certainly proved tougher than expected, but they're fairly confident their next choice will be able to finish the troublesome Carvanha without becoming his next chew toy. 

Hair the Deino is released from her Pokéball and into the overly bright arena. She shakes her bristly mane and eagerly stomps her feet as she prepares to fight, while Kamohoalii does little more than weakly flop about, his elation at his victory fading. 

*Vipera Magnifica [OOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 10% 
*Energy:* 59% 
*Condition:* Not feeling too confident.
*Status:* Disable mimicked | Pumped up (Crit ratio raised two stages)

*Dazel [XOO]*

[Hair] (F) <Hustle>  @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%  
*Energy:* 100% 
*Condition:* Ready to go.
*Status:* Stable

*Round five*​
As the round kicks off, Kamohoalii does his best to turn on the charm, hoping to stave off oblivion a little longer. Trying to ignore his discomfort, he does a few flips into the air, flicking his fins and trying to draw attention to his non-damaged scales. Hair seems cautious about his odd behavior at first, but he is pleased to see he's gaining her attention. He continues to flip about, doing his best to look _elegant_ and not like he's about to topple over. It's horribly difficult and uncomfortable in his current state, but he just about manages.

Hair has to admit that the flashy display is very interesting. This is completely unexpected; she was fully anticipating getting mauled by this fish and his ridiculously huge teeth, certainly not... this. However, once she gets over her initial shock, she has to admit that Kamohoalii is strangely captivating, with those rough, rugged scales and that striking star on his front. And she never would have suspected Carvanha had such lovely eyes...

Hair shakes her head and snaps out of her reverie, feeling overwhelmingly embarrassed. As stunning a creature as Kamohoalii is, she's in a battle here, and she can't waste her time mulling over her opponent's finer features. She remains flustered however, even as she begins charging up sparks of electricity for her attack. Her mane bristles from the static when she fires off the shock wave, gripping Kamohoalii in a burst of electricity. He scowls and flops about, but all things considered, Hair's attack feels less painful then he was expecting. Being charming has its perks, apparently.

However, despite his opponent's befuddled state, Kamohoalii knows he definitely can't take another hit like that, so he grimly prepares himself for the end. A dark shroud of ghostly energy surrounds his body, slowly engulfing him in its clammy grip. Soon, only Kamohoalii's faint outline is visible beneath the gloom. Hair grimaces and backs away a little, her opponent's allure temporarily forgotten. The shadowy aura instills a cold sense of dread in her, and just looking at it gives her the creeps.

Nervously, Hair begins charging up another shock wave, then sends the shower of sparks trailing towards Kamohoalii. The attack strikes true, and Kamohoalii shudders in the grip of the electricity, his fins feebly slapping the floor. As the sparks fade, he is left lying still, but the aura of shadows remains. To Hair's disgust, it begins traveling outwards like spilled ink, creeping towards her and rapidly engulfing her in a freezing veil. Hair gives a shriek of pain and flails about in distress, struggling to escape the shroud of shadows, but it grips her tenaciously and viciously saps at her life force. As Kamohoalii's consciousness fades, the pain begins to lessen, before the aura finally fades into a wisp. Now visible again, Kamohoalii is clearly out for the count, but the shell-shocked Hair isn't feeling up to celebrating her win.   

*End round five*

*Vipera Magnifica [XOO]*
 
[Kamohoalii] (M) <Rough Skin> 
*Health:* 0% 
*Energy:* 3% 
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Status:* Disable mimicked | Pumped up (Crit ratio raised two stages)

*Dazel [XOO]*

[Hair] (F) <Hustle>  @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 70% (Capped)
*Energy:* 92% 
*Condition:* Horribly cold and in shock.
*Status:* Stable



Spoiler: calcs



Captivate = 2% energy
Destiny bond = 54% energy

Shock wave x2 = 5 damage each(after captivate), 4 energy



*Battle notes*

- Ugh, okay, I wrote the flavour text for captivate up before remembering Deino is fucking blind, but I don't have the energy to rewrite that right now, so I'll just try and avoid any future stupidity like that. I suppose you could argue against captivate working on blind Pokémon altogether, but it didn't matter here since Kamohoalii was gonna go down from two shock waves either way. 
- Probably made more screw-ups in the flavour that didn't take Deino's blindness into account, but again, I'll avoid this in the future.
- Captivate wore off after Kamohoalii fainted.
- Vipera Magnifica sends out and attacks.​


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I'll go ahead and use *Master Belch*. After this battle he can become the epic Goodra he was always destined to be.

Use *Swagger* and follow it up with two *Dragon Pulses*. If Hair Protects, use *Double Team*, and if you can't use Dragon Pulse because of Torment or whatever, use *Dragon Breath* instead.

*Swagger / Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse / Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse / Dragon Breath / Double Team*


----------



## kyeugh

Agh, I'm ordering second and still struggling to get around those commands.  Curse your competence.  Looks like I'm going to have to use shit commands, I've been mulling this over for four days now to no avail.

Well, since we'll be confused anyway, let's *outrage it up*.  If you're out of your trance by the third action, finish off with *focus energy* to dispel the confusion.

*Outrage ~ outrage ~ outrage / focus energy*


----------



## Byrus

Kamohoalii is withdrawn into his Pokéball, leaving his opponent shivering in his wake. Hair gains some comfort by watching him go, but man, did he really have to go out like _that?_

Vipera is quick to respond with his next fighter, and Master Belch the Goomy materializes on the warped battlefield. He gurgles away cheerily as he faces his foe, eager to battle and fulfill his dream of becoming an even mightier dragon. Even the gaudiness of the basketball court does nothing to distract him from his task at hand. 

*Vipera Magnifica [XOO]*
 
[Master Belch] (M) <Gooey> @ Lucky egg 
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100% 
*Condition:* Oozing along.
*Status:* Stable

*Dazel [XOO]*

[Hair] (F) <Hustle>  @ Lucky egg
*Health:* 70% 
*Energy:* 92% 
*Condition:* Still not feeling too good.
*Status:* Stable

*Round six*​
Master Belch puffs himself up, his spherical little body expanding, and starts off the round by bragging loudly. He announces how he's going to be the most magnificent, mightiest, and most importantly, the _ooziest_ dragon ever, and there is absolutely nothing some dumb little dragon with a geeky haircut can do to stop him.  

Still in shock, Hair is initially slow to react to Master Belch's goading, the cold tendrils of the destiny bond still preying on her mind. Belch is undeterred, however, and makes sure to really get up in Hair's face so she can perfectly hear what he's saying. His boldness startles Hair, causing her to jump back, scowling in annoyance at the invasion of her personal space. Having got her attention, Belch really ups his game, and Hair can feel her fear steadily giving way to cold, hard rage. 

Shrieking with fury, she stomps towards the insolent little goop, ready to give him a piece of her mind. She charges at him with her teeth bared, but her hot-headedness makes her actions clumsy and uncoordinated, leading to her tripping over her own feet and landing in a heap.

Belch gurgles laughter at his opponent's mishap, feeling pleased. As Hair struggles furiously to upright herself, Belch opens his mouth wide, and an orb of blue draconic energy crackles to life, spitting out sparks. When Hair finds her legs again, Master Belch spits the orb straight at her, and it unfurls into a blinding pulse of bright blue light. Hair shrieks in pain, flailing wildly as the dragon energy scorches her skin and singes her fur. Fuming, she staggers towards her opponent again, lashing out wildly. Belch oozes back a little, and watches with amusement as Hair simply falls head over heels again in impotent fury.

Ecstatic at his success so far, Belch is only too happy to follow up with a second dragon pulse. Hair gives another shriek as her hide is further scorched by the burst of draconic energy, and she is forced to simply lie down for a moment to try and get her bearings back. Her head is pounding and her body is aching, and she's still left seething with anger. While she's used to getting bashed and bruised in an effort to get to grips with her surroundings, she's certainly not happy to let her opponent do the bashing and bruising. Scowling, she slowly picks herself up again and struggles hard to concentrate. 

Hair's body slowly begins to simmer with a deep orange light, before a burst of dragon fire flares up around her small form, blazing with energy. Belch draws back in alarm, his confidence fading a little as he grows uneasy. His gooey form trembles as Hair gives a primal scream of rage and charges towards him, and this time she doesn't lose her footing. Hair collides into Belch with as much force as she can muster, blue and orange flames of draconic fire pouring out in all directions. Belch's squishy body is flattened by the impact, and he gives a high-pitched bubbling cry as the flames lick over his skin. As Hair backs off, the fire around her continues to rage, though her regal appearance is somewhat diminished by the slimy ooze from Belch that's currently coating her legs.  

*End of round six*

*Vipera Magnifica [XOO]*
 
[Master Belch] (M) <Gooey> @ Lucky egg 
*Health:* 72% 
*Energy:* 88% 
*Condition:* Not quite as confident.
*Status:* Stable
*Moves used:* Swagger - Dragon pulse x2

*Dazel [XOO]*

[Hair] (F) <Hustle>  @ Lucky egg
*Health:* 30% (Capped)
*Energy:* 78% 
*Condition:* In a terrible rage. 
*Status:* + 2 attack | - 1 speed | Confused (Moderate) | Locked into outrage  
*Moves used:* [Confused] - [Confused] - Outrage



Spoiler: calcs



Swagger = 4% energy
Dragon pulse x2 = 15% damage each, 4% energy

Confusion fail x2 = 5 damage each (After attack boost), 2% energy
Outrage = 28% damage (After hustle + attack boost), 10% energy

No crits, misses or arena effect rolled



*Battle notes*

- When two Pokémon have a base speed difference of five points or less, I use a coin flip to decide who goes first. Master Belch went first on all three actions.
- The attack boost from swagger will wear off when Hair's confusion fades.
- For reference, severe confusion has a 50% chance of failure, moderate has a 20% chance, and mild has a 10% chance. 
- I added some extra energy to outrage's cost due to the ridiculous amount of damage it did.
- Dazel attacks first.​


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The confusion damage, being self-inflicted, shouldn't contribute to the damage cap, iirc


----------



## Byrus

Fixed. Sorry for forgetting about that again!


----------



## kyeugh

Fuck fuck fuuuuck sorry I keep running so late VM.

Uhhhh I guess keep outraging?  If you snap out of outrage then use focus energy immediately to clear confusion; after that, dragon pulse, I guess.  /too stressed to give decent commands

*Outrage / focus energy / dragon pulse* x3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Alright Belch, we can do this.

*Dragon Pulse x3*


----------



## Byrus

*Vipera Magnifica [XOO]*
 
[Master Belch] (M) <Gooey> @ Lucky egg 
*Health:* 72% 
*Energy:* 88% 
*Condition:* Not quite as confident.
*Status:* Stable

*Dazel [XOO]*

[Hair] (F) <Hustle>  @ Lucky egg
*Health:* 30% (Capped)
*Energy:* 78% 
*Condition:* In a terrible rage. 
*Status:* + 2 attack | - 1 speed | Confused (Moderate) | Locked into outrage  

*Round seven*​
As his opponent continues to stomp around in rage (while also on fire), Belch has only one thought on his mind, and that's to put Hair out of comission as soon as possible. Luckily for Belch, the goo coating Hair's legs hinders her movement, making her rampage a little more sluggish that it would be otherwise. Belch manages to fire off another blistering dragon pulse before Hair can squish him again, sending her flailing backwards in unbridled fury. 

By this point, Hair is left looking even more bruised and battered than the average Deino, and patches of her fur have been burnt up by the repeated blasts of dragonfire. However, she isn't willing to go down without venting some more of her rage on the insufferable goo. She charges towards him recklessly, screaming out a war cry, her body blazing fiercely. Unfortunately for Belch, she just about manages to find her mark, and bashes into him with wild abandon, scorching his gooey body and leaving him looking like mushed up jello.

Belch gives a bubbly groan of pain as Hair backs off, panting heavily from the exertion of her attack. He's even more dismayed to see that she doesn't look like she's done with this outraging business either, if the fiery aura still blazing around her is any indication. Belch definitely doesn't want to take another hit like that, so he wastes no time in blasting yet another dragon pulse right in her face. Hair's screech of pain quickly dies off this time as the blast saps away the last of her willpower, bringing her spectacular rampage to an abrupt end. The fire around her fades to a feeble wisp of smoke, and the battering her body has taken becomes all too apparent. She weaves from side to side for a moment before finally slumping to the ground, and Belch gives a great sigh of relief.

*End of round seven*

*Vipera Magnifica [XOO]*
 
[Master Belch] (M) <Gooey> @ Lucky egg 
*Health:* 44% 
*Energy:* 80% 
*Condition:* Glad to be rid of the rampaging beast.
*Status:* Stable

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Hair] (F) <Hustle>  @ Lucky egg
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 68% 
*Condition:* Knocked out!

*Battle notes*

- Dazel sends out.
- Vipera Magnifica attacks.
- Dazel attacks.​


----------



## kyeugh

Well, fuck.  Almost forgot about this.  Looks like this battle isn't going very far in my favour, but let's see if I can't go out with a punch...?

Despite your devastating weakness that will probably be the undoing of this entire battle, goooo *Boris*!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Toxic ~ Iron Tail ~ Iron Tail*


----------



## kyeugh

Welp.  I suppose Master Belch can't knock us out in one round, but that toxic would be bad business, so *protect* against that.  Take the iron tails and counter them with some *avalanches*.

*Protect ~ avalanche x2*


----------



## Byrus

Upon her defeat, Hair is recalled into her Pokéball, leaving the court smoking and scorched in her wake. Dazel takes a few moments to think about their last fighter, before ultimately deciding on Boris the Amarua. The little ice dinosaur materializes on the bizarre field, raising his magnificent eyebrows as he takes in the gaudy coloured sights. He can't help but think this place could be improved with a little more snow... Unfortunately, the roof puts a dampener on his plans, and Boris gives a scowl as he hears the pattering of hail overhead, tantalizingly close. Master Belch certainly isn't disappointed by this, and is more than happy to be indoors from the cold.

*Vipera Magnifica [XOO]*
 
[Master Belch] (M) <Gooey> @ Lucky egg 
*Health:* 44% 
*Energy:* 80% 
*Condition:* Wary.
*Status:* Stable

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100% 
*Condition:* A little miffed he couldn't experience it snow. 
*Status:* Stable

*Round eight*​
Boris watches carefully as the slightly squished looking Goomy tries to puff himself up again and resume his spherical shape. He doesn't have much success, so Master Belch decides to take out his irritation on his opponent by vomiting up a nasty mix of toxins in his face. Boris barely suppresses a cry of disgust as he sees the purple muck come sailing towards him, and he's only too happy to follow his trainer's orders to protect himself against it. A translucent barrier flickers to life in front of him, forming a protective dome, and the venom splashes onto it. It hisses and fizzles as it runs down the shield, but none gets through, leaving Boris feeling relieved. The thought of that gross stuff getting on him makes him shudder.

Master Belch doesn't look overly concerned about the miss; the look on his opponent's face when he saw that venom was amusing enough to make up for it. Still, he knows he's got to whittle Boris down for his next team-mate, and disgusting the Amaura isn't going to be enough to get the job done. He braces himself, and a thin layer of ooze flows from his pores, except this one has a metallic glint. It covers Belch like quicksilver, hardening his gooey body into a lethal weapon. He glances over at Boris, preparing to take aim, and notices Boris has a look of deep concentration on his face, his bushy brows furrowed. He looks like he's lying in wait for his opponent to make his move, something that makes Belch hesitant. The icy cold aura around Boris seems to grow in intensity, and icy particles surround him as he super-cools the air. 

Nervous as he is, Belch knows he can't stall forever, so he decides to take his chances. He slides rapidly against the court floor, his steel-hardened body shining brightly. With a gurgling yell, he bounces through the air, ready to slam right into Boris. Unfortunately, Belch underestimates just how heavy his new coating is, and his jump doesn't have enough momentum to reach his target. He falls back down with an anti-climatic _clang_, looking almost comically perplexed at his screw-up. 

Boris doesn't know whether to be annoyed or relieved, but decides he's going to have to take the initiative and rush Belch head-on. The icy particles around him begin to grow in size, forming frost-coated stones. He tackles the gooey dragon, pelting him with the cascade of stones in the process. Belch burbles in pain, more from the icy cold than from the force of the Amaura's body. He oozes backwards, quivering like jelly, while Boris pulls a face as he sees some residue goo left on his feet. Ergh, as if the poison wasn't bad enough...

The cold makes Belch feel even more daunted about his earlier failure, but he isn't about to give up just yet. Resolving to get it right this time, his body takes on a metallic sheen again as it becomes imbued with a layering of steel. Boris tenses as he prepares himself for the incoming attack, and the air around him begins to grow freezing cold again, as small stones of ice form around him. Belch pays it no heed, and launches himself forward, this time hitting his mark. Boris gives a roar of agony as the Goomy's steel-coated form batters his rocky armour, opening up a ragged looking wound. However, Belch has no time to celebrate his success, as Boris suddenly unleashes the torrent of icy rocks at him, pelting Belch in an even more impressive cascade than the last one. The end result leaves both Pokémon looking battered, but Belch is definitely worse off.

*End of round eight*

*Vipera Magnifica [XOO]*
 
[Master Belch] (M) <Gooey> @ Lucky egg 
*Health:* 14% (Capped) 
*Energy:* 62% 
*Condition:* Horribly cold.
*Status:* Stable
*Moves used:* Toxic (Blocked) ~ Iron Tail (Missed) ~ Iron Tail (Lowered Defence) 

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 90% 
*Condition:* Fussing over his wound.
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 2 Speed
*Moves used:* Protect ~ Avalanche x2



Spoiler: calcs



Toxic = 4% energy
Iron tail x2 = 18% damage / 7% energy

Protect = 2% energy
Avalanche (60 BP) = 10% damage / 2% energy
Avalanche (120 BP) = 22% damage / 6% energy



*Battle notes*

- Snow Warning had no effect since the battle takes place indoors. 
- This round, Master Belch turned into a metal slime from Dragon Quest Monsters.
- Dazel attacks first.​


----------



## kyeugh

Ice beam it up, unless Master Belch tries toxic again, in which case use protect.  (But only the first time!)  Hopefully this won't get me killed...

*Ice beam / protect* x3


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Just go ahead and use Outrage, you can't do much else at this point. 

*Outrage x3*


----------



## Byrus

*Vipera Magnifica [XOO]*
 
[Master Belch] (M) <Gooey> @ Lucky egg 
*Health:* 14% (Capped) 
*Energy:* 62% 
*Condition:* Horribly cold.
*Status:* Stable

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 82%
*Energy:* 90% 
*Condition:* Fussing over his wound.
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 2 Speed

*Round nine*​
Knowing this is probably his last stand, Belch tries his best to put his pain aside and deliver one final blow. It takes him a few moments to get moving, as the icy coldness from his opponent's attacks has caused his body temperature to drop significantly. Luckily for him, Boris has been hindered even more by the gooey mucus coating his legs, courtesy of Master Belch. The Amaura has certainly been pulling a variety of disgusted expressions this match, one thing that brings Belch great amusement.

Thinking back to the spectacular rampage of his earlier opponent, Belch decides he's going to one-up her by being even more destructive. This gaudy, warped basketball court is gonna be unrecognisable when he's done with it. Summoning up the last dregs of his energy, Belch creates an orange aura of dragon fire around himself, and his beady eyes glow like two hot coals. Boris looks up in alarm as he sees the fiery glob blazing towards him, and barely has time to brace himself for impact before Belch is onto him. The tiny dragon smashes into him with startling force, unleashing all his pent up energy in one, huge burst of draconic fire. 

Boris cries out, and frantically rears up on his hind legs, trying to push Belch back. The pain is bad enough, but the Goomy is also singeing his magnificent eyebrows, and this is bringing him even _more_ distress. Boris acts as quick as he can, and freezing particles billow from his open jaws as an orb of icy energy begins to form. Still caught up in his rage, Belch is taken by surprise as Boris blasts the ice beam at him, almost completely encasing him in its icy grip. Belch gives a muffled sounding gurgle, and the aura around him abruptly dies, leaving him looking considerably diminished and clearly out of it. Boris gives a disdainful snort and turns away, trying in vain to clear his legs of that gross goop.

*End of round nine* 

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Master Belch] (M) <Gooey> @ Lucky egg 
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 55% 
*Condition:* Knocked out!

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 66%
*Energy:* 86% 
*Condition:* Glad to be rid of the rampaging goo.
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 2 Speed

*Battle notes*

- Vipera Magnifica sends out and attacks.
- Dazel attacks.​


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Time to bring in Darude. 

No sandstorm today, however. Start with a *Bulldoze* to slow Boris down, and then follow up with an *Earthquake*. On the last turn, use *Mud-Slap*, unless you didn't already hit Boris twice, in which case use *Earthquake*. If Boris is protecting or unhittable for any reason, use *Focus Energy*. 

*Bulldoze / Focus Energy ~ Earthquake / Focus Energy ~ Mud-Slap / Earthquake / Focus Energy*


----------



## kyeugh

magnet riiiIIIIIIIISE

Start off with magnet rise, then follow up with a pair of ice beams.  I hate to let him buff his critical hit ratio like that, but I want to hit him as hard as we can.

*Magnet rise / ice beam / ice beam*


----------



## Byrus

As the tenacious Master Belch is recalled, Vipera Magnifica knows just who to send in for the final bout. Darude the trapinch is quickly unleashed, loudly snapping his oversized jaws. Unfortunately, Vipera also hastens to inform Darude that there will be no sandstorm and absolutely _no_ music, because he's getting sick of replacing those outdated boomboxes that keep getting destroyed in earthquakes. Darude remains cheerfully oblivious to the scolding, and instead sets his sights on his nervous looking opponent.

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Darude] (M) <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100% 
*Condition:* Eager to sink his fangs into Boris.
*Status:* Stable

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 66%
*Energy:* 86% 
*Condition:* "Eek, pointy teeth!"
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 2 Speed

*Round ten*​
As the round begins, Darude snaps his jaws and prepares to shake up the court. However, Boris is a little quicker on the draw, and he's all too eager to get himself out of reach of those chompers. Drawing upon his lesser used electrical abilities, Boris sends out an electromagnetic pulse. Sparks crackle around him, and he is slowly lifted into the air, rising steadily until he's hovering at least a meter above his foe. Boris peers down and gulps, a sense of dizziness creeping up on him as he sees the floor far below. The sheer nothingness under his feet is unnerving, and he finds himself wobbling uneasily as he tries to get to grips with his new-found levitation. 

Darude's jaw drops as he sees Boris rising up, and the little trapinch stamps his stubby feet in irritation. Since Boris is obviously out of reach for now, it looks like the earth shaking will have to wait. Darude growls, and a bright orange light flares up in his eyes as he concentrates hard, clearing his mind of all distractions. When the fire in his eyes fades, Darude's body is quivering with adrenaline, and he bobs energetically from side to side. 

Boris squints down at Darude, trying to get used to his new vantage point. The trapinch seems to be looking at him with a new, steely determination which Boris certainly doesn't appreciate. Time to cool this dude down. He breathes in deep, then exhales a freezing beam of icy energy at his opponent down below, who gives a hiss of alarm as the attack strikes him. Darude shivers violently, gasping at the sudden burst of cold, and frantically shakes off the thin sheet of ice coating his back.

Still shaking like a leaf, Darude tries to warm himself up a little by bouncing from foot to foot. He can feel his frustration starting to build now, as none of his commands cover this unpleasant situation. Boris is keen to add to his woes by firing off another ice beam, striking him in a vulnerable spot on his carapace. Darude flails around in anger, dislodging the flakes of ice and cursing his opponent's defiance of gravity.    

*End of round ten*

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Darude] (M) <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite 
*Health:* 70% (Capped)
*Energy:* 95% 
*Condition:* "GET DOWN FROM THERE!"
*Status:* Pumped up 
*Moves used:* Focus energy ~ Nothing ~ Nothing

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 66%
*Energy:* 72% 
*Condition:* "NO!"
*Status:* Levitating (2 more actions) | - 1 Defence | - 2 Speed
*Moves used:* Magnet rise ~ Ice beam ~ Ice beam (Critical hit)



Spoiler: calcs



Magnet rise = 4% energy
Ice beam = 14% damage (After eviolite) / 5% energy
Ice beam (Crit) = 18% damage (After eviolite) / 5% energy

Focus energy = 5% energy



*Battle notes*

- Second ice beam was a crit.
- I should probably point out that mud slap wouldn't have worked since there's no mud available. 
- Dazel attacks first.​


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

??? Why only the one Focus Energy?


----------



## Byrus

I was going by the games interpretation; it can only be used once to raise the crit ratio, and it can only be used to increase it again once it wears off. (By switching in case of the games, though in ASB it could disrupted by other means) In ASB it can be reused to shake off the mental effects of attacks, but since that situation didn't apply, Darude didn't bother wasting energy on it again.


----------



## kyeugh

I feel kind of guilty about spamming ice beam like this, but don't fix what isn't broken, I guess?  So yeah, more *ice beams*.  Use *mirror coat* on anything reflectable, and if he tries to use a damaging ground-type move on the last action, use *protect*.

*Ice beam / mirror coat ~ ice beam / mirror coat ~ ice beam / mirror coat / protect*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Amaura was the last Pokémon I expected to have Magnet Rise. Oh well, now we won't make that same mistake twice. 

*Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain*


----------



## Byrus

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Darude] (M) <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite 
*Health:* 70% (Capped)
*Energy:* 95% 
*Condition:* "GET DOWN FROM THERE!"
*Status:* Pumped up 

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 66%
*Energy:* 72% 
*Condition:* "NO!"
*Status:* Levitating (2 more actions) | - 1 Defence | - 2 Speed

*Round eleven*​
Still fuming from the disastrous last round, Darude snaps his teeth defiantly at the hovering dinosaur, assuring him that his little trick won't work twice. Darude scuttles underneath Boris and taps into his reserves of grass energy, causing a soft, earthy aura to surround him. Tendrils of green energy lash out, snaking upwards to reach their target. Boris cringes as they sink their thorny grip into him, leeching off his energy and drawing it back down to the eager trapinch. Darude gives a relieved sigh as he receives the little boost, feeling some of his aches fade away. 

Unfortunately, he's so focused on his success that he doesn't notice the iridescent sheen surrounding his opponent. Boris is still doubled over in pain, but he isn't standing idle. The shining coat around him grows brighter, glittering with an array of dizzying colours all swirling together. As the tendrils withdraw, Boris unleashes the pent up energy in one blinding burst of light, completely engulfing the little trapinch. Darude clacks his teeth in pain as the light sears his carapace, leaving him scorched and dumbstruck.

As the light slowly fades, Boris is left panting from the effort of his attack, but pleased with its destructive effects. However, his triumph is short-lived, as Darude is quick to lash out with those green strands of energy again, seeking more of his foe's life force. Boris clenches his eyes shut and focuses intently, straining his mental capabilities to their limits. As Darude draws more of his health away from him, Boris stores up energy to retaliate with. When the questing tendrils of energy retreat back down to Darude, Boris sends another shining burst down to greet him. Darude screeches furiously as the light scorches him once again, temporarily blinding him with its radiance.

Boris lowers his head as he struggles to catch his breath, his whole body shaking from the exertion. Even his magnificent eyebrows appear to droop. As if to accentuate his tiredness, the sparks surrounding him begin to fizzle out, and the amaura is slowly lowered back down to earth. Boris looks up, startled, then glances down at the ground beneath his feet. Drat, just when he was getting used to being airborne, too. Now feeling very vulnerable, he glances nervously at the enraged trapinch facing him. 

Not at all deterred by the previous results, Darude is only too happy to repeat his last move, greedily sapping the life out of his opponent. Boris crouches down, his tail lashing in agitation, and envelopes himself in another shining array of glistening energy. The same result happens, with Darude getting seared by the psychic burst, and denied the opportunity to savour his stolen energy.  

*End of round eleven*

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Darude] (M) <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite 
*Health:* 54% 
*Energy:* 83% 
*Condition:* Completely enraged by his foe's persistent trickery.
*Status:* Pumped up 
*Moves:* Giga drain (Critical hit) ~ Giga drain ~ Giga drain

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 36%
*Energy:* 42% 
*Condition:* Nervous and exhausted.
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 2 Speed
*Moves used:* Mirror coat x3



Spoiler: calcs



Giga drain (Critical hit) = 12% damage / 4% energy / Recovered 6% health
Giga drain x2 = 9% damage / 4% energy / Recovered 4% health

Mirror coat 1 = 24% damage / 12% energy
2nd and 3rd mirror coat = 18% Damage / 9% energy



*Battle notes*

- Mirror Coat is noted as "dealing exactly twice as much damage as the user took, regardless of any other factors", so I'm presuming eviolite is ignored in this case. Darude still hit the damage cap regardless.
- Vipera Magnifica attacks first.​


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

It appears you disregarded the health healed from Giga Drain in Darude's final health calculations. The damage cap is the maximum amount of damage a Pokemon can take in one round, not the maximum amount it's HP can drop from the start to the end of the round. If Giga Drain recovered 14% health, then Darude should be sitting at 54% health, not 40%. (I confirmed this with Zhorken, also see this ruling)

Also, pardon my asking, but how did you calculate the 9% damage from Giga Drain? Unless you were using Anti-STAB, or I'm missing something else, shouldn't the final damage be 75 BP x 1.5 = 112.5 --> 11% final damage? (and 15% damage for a crit?)

Also, just one more question, how do you handle the speed stat reductions?


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> It appears you disregarded the health healed from Giga Drain in Darude's final health calculations. The damage cap is the maximum amount of damage a Pokemon can take in one round, not the maximum amount it's HP can drop from the start to the end of the round. If Giga Drain recovered 14% health, then Darude should be sitting at 54% health, not 40%. (I confirmed this with Zhorken, also see this ruling)


I was literally just going to VM you about the same thing, so yes, confirming this also. (In case having an actual official ruling right here makes this any simpler.)


----------



## Byrus

Alright, fixed. 

Yeah, I'm using anti-STAB as per Negrek's calculator. I'm not applying anti-STAB anymore, but since I started with it this match, I'll be sticking with it the way through.

Speed drops are -10 per each stage.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Alright, time for commands.

You're doing great Darude. Start with an *Earthquake*, and follow up with two *Bulldoze*s. If Boris is levitating again, or there is a Reflect up, use *Giga Drain*. If there are clones on the field, use *Feint Attack*.

*Earthquake / Giga Drain / Feint Attack ~ Bulldoze / Giga Drain / Feint Attack x2*


----------



## kyeugh

I don't see any way to avoid capping here, so let's take that first earthquake and get a *hail* going.  Follow up with *two blizzards*.  It looks like we're going down next round, but hopefully we'll go out strong.

*Hail ~ blizzard* x2


----------



## Byrus

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Darude] (M) <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite 
*Health:* 54% 
*Energy:* 83% 
*Condition:* Completely enraged by his foe's persistent trickery.
*Status:* Pumped up 

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 36%
*Energy:* 42% 
*Condition:* Nervous and exhausted.
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 2 Speed

*Round twelve*​
Boris glances upwards, staring at the roof. He has a feeling this is going to be a considerable hindrance to his current task. Sure enough, his attempts to summon a hail-storm only end up producing a pattering noise against the brightly-coloured roof, as the hail outside rages on. He gives a sigh, his tail drooping. 

Now that his opponent has been brought back down to earth, Darude is eager to vent his anger by shaking things up. He stamps his stubby feet hard, triggering a fault line under the floor. There is an ominous rumbling from down below, before the ground begins to tremor, sending the lop-sided basketball hoop hurtling around. A crack snakes its way across the court, and Boris gives a helpless cry as he's tossed around like a rag doll. The quake rattles the whole court, leaving the place marred by a network of cracks and broken flooring. Darude stands in the centre of the destruction, looking very proud of himself, while Boris left lying on his side, whimpering fitfully. 

Boris slowly staggers back to his feet, breathing hard. The crystals along his side begin to glow a darker blue as frost forms, tracing a trail of ice along the jagged floor around him. Boris shudders from the effort of preparing the ice storm, and unleashes it with a pained shout. The blizzard rages through the court, coating the multi-coloured walls with ice and snow. Unfortunately, his aim is slightly off, allowing Darude to escape the whirling storm by the skin of his teeth. The blizzard is powerful enough to significantly lower the room temperature though, and Darude is left shivering. 

Feeling a bit less confident after his near miss, Darude proceeds more cautiously. He stomps the wrecked floor again, sending out a seismic shock-wave towards Boris. The floor ripples from the pressure, buckling even further as the blast travels forward, slamming straight into Boris. He gives a shocked cry as the impact jams his legs, leaving him quivering like a leaf.

Now with an added limp, Boris is left feeling increasingly desperate as he builds up another blizzard. Knowing he can't afford another miss, he tries to make his aim as precise as possible. His effort pays off, and this time he hits his mark. Darude hisses as the cold washes over him, covering him with a layer of frost and snow. The shock of the cold leaves him motionless for a few moments, before he slowly comes to and shakes the icy layer off. 

Shivering violently, Darude rams the ground again, and what little flooring that's left intact is quickly smashed to pieces as another wave of seismic energy blasts forth. The impact rattles Boris, leaving his legs feeling like jelly and sending him toppling down. It takes him several tries before he can stand up again, and his limp is much more noticeable. 

*End of round twelve*

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Darude] (M) <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite 
*Health:* 37% 
*Energy:* 72% 
*Condition:* Still shivering, but eager to finish his foe off.
*Status:* Pumped up 
*Moves used:* Earthquake ~ Bulldoze ~ Bulldoze (Critical hit)

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 6% (capped)
*Energy:* 30% 
*Condition:* On his last legs.
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 4 Speed
*Moves used:* Hail (Failed) ~ Blizzard (Missed) ~ Blizzard

*Battle notes*

- Hail doesn't work indoors.
- Dazel attacks first.​


----------



## kyeugh

BUT. BUT SNOW WARNING. WORKED. NOOOOOO.
Fuck.  I'm hosed.  Let's try some more *ice beams*.  Use *endure* the first time Darude uses a damaging attack.  *Mirror coat* anything reflectable.  Die.

*Ice beam / endure / mirror coat*

Good game, VM, you played really well!  Sorry this battle took so long.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Let's finish STRONG ᕦ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕤ 

*Superpower x3*

(Does Amaura even learn Endure? It's not in the database)


----------



## Byrus

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Darude] (M) <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite 
*Health:* 37% 
*Energy:* 72% 
*Condition:* Still shivering, but eager to finish his foe off.
*Status:* Pumped up 

*Dazel [XXO]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 6% (capped)
*Energy:* 30% 
*Condition:* On his last legs.
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 4 Speed

*Round thirteen*

This is it. The final bout. Unable to resist the chance to show off, Darude gives a low, rumbling growl as he begins to build up a huge reserve of energy, his tiny form blazing with a powerful, fiery aura. Teetering on the brink of exhaustion, Boris is hardly aware of the incoming danger. Darude smacks into him head-on, screeching wildly as he sends them both barreling across the ruined court. Darude bashes his foe against the basketball hoop, finally sending the warped thing crashing down with a loud bang. When his adrenaline runs out, Darude flops down on the ground, feeling incredibly weary but also incredibly proud. 

*Vipera Magnifica [XXO]*
 
[Darude] (M) <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite 
*Health:* 37% 
*Energy:* 65% 
*Condition:* Victorious!
*Status:* Pumped up 

*Dazel [XXX]*

[Boris] (M) <Snow Warning>
*Health:* 0% 
*Energy:* 30% 
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Status:* - 1 Defence | - 4 Speed

With the battle finally over, both trainers recall their Pokémon and shake hands, eager to get out of this whacked out place. Headache tablets are probably in order after dealing with these garish colours for so long, and as usual, nobody is willing to hang around and explain the ridiculous amount of property damage caused...

*Battle notes*

- I actually didn't have Snow Warning work earlier... it does mention in the ability description that it doesn't work indoors, but adding it to the weather descriptions in general would probably be useful.
- No, Amaura doesn't learn endure, and Darude was able to out-speed him to deliver the final blow.
- Okay, quick summary of exp here taking all the lucky eggs into account:

Twilight Princess - 1 exp/happiness
Kamohoalii - 2 exp/happiness
Hair - 3 exp/2 happiness
Master Belch - 3 exp/2 happiness
Boris - 2 exp/happiness
Darude - 2 exp/happiness

Vipera Magnifica also gets $24 and Dazel gets $12. I get $15. I hope you guys enjoyed that, apologies for the mistakes and general lack of timeliness on my part.​


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Thanks for the fun battle, Dazel! And thanks for reffing, Byrus.


----------



## kyeugh

Yeah, thanks to you too, VM!  And thanks for the reffing, Byrus.  It was an honour to play in such a swanky court.


----------

